# Stage2. Не ставиться MC. Пишет библиотека Slang не найдена

## pizgin

Собираю LiveCD со stage2 (портеджи от 03 февраля). Все идет нормально, делаю emerge -e system, все пересобирается без проблем. Нужно поставить mc. Пишу emerge -av mc, в ответ:

tux / # emerge -av mc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild N ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4 USE="X gpm nls pam slang unicode -7zip -ncurses -samba" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4 to /

...

...

...

checking slang.h usability... yes

checking slang.h presence... yes

checking for slang.h... yes

checking if S-Lang uses termcap... yes

configure: using S-Lang screen library with termcap

checking for tgoto in -ltermcap... no

checking for SLang_init_tty in -lslang... no

configure: error: S-Lang library not found

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4/work/mc-4.6.1/config.log

*

* ERROR: app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4 failed.

* Call stack:

* ebuild.sh, line 1701: Called dyn_compile

* ebuild.sh, line 1039: Called qa_call 'src_compile'

* ebuild.sh, line 44: Called src_compile

* mc-4.6.1-r4.ebuild, line 108: Called econf '--with-vfs' '--with-ext2undel' '--with-edit' '--enable-charset' '--with-screen=slang' '--with-gpm-mouse' '--with-included-gettext' '--with-x' '--without-samba'

* ebuild.sh, line 638: Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

* die "econf failed"

* The die message:

* econf failed

*

* If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

* A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4/temp/build.log'.

*

* Messages for package app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4:

*

* ERROR: app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4 failed.

* Call stack:

* ebuild.sh, line 1701: Called dyn_compile

* ebuild.sh, line 1039: Called qa_call 'src_compile'

* ebuild.sh, line 44: Called src_compile

* mc-4.6.1-r4.ebuild, line 108: Called econf '--with-vfs' '--with-ext2undel' '--with-edit' '--enable-charset' '--with-screen=slang' '--with-gpm-mouse' '--with-included-gettext' '--with-x' '--without-samba'

* ebuild.sh, line 638: Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

* die "econf failed"

* The die message:

* econf failed

*

* If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

* A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4/temp/build.log'.

*

Хотя сам Slang установлен:

tux / # emerge -av slang

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild R ] sys-libs/slang-1.4.9-r2 USE="unicode -cjk" 0 kB

Файлы есть:

tux / # ls /usr/lib/libslang*

/usr/lib/libslang.a -> /usr/lib/libslang-utf8.a

/usr/lib/libslang.so -> /usr/lib/libslang-utf8.so

/usr/lib/libslang.so.1 -> /usr/lib/libslang-utf8.so.1

/usr/lib/libslang.so.1.4.9 -> /usr/lib/libslang-utf8.so.1.4.9

/usr/lib/libslang-utf8.a

/usr/lib/libslang-utf8.so -> libslang-utf8.so.1.4.9

/usr/lib/libslang-utf8.so.1 -> libslang-utf8.so.1.4.9

/usr/lib/libslang-utf8.so.1.4.9

tux / # objdump -t /usr/lib/libslang.a | grep SLang_init_tty

00000400 g F .text 00000261 SLang_init_tty

00000000 *UND* 00000000 SLang_init_tty

ldd /usr/lib/libslang-utf8.so.1.4.9 говорит что все хорошо.

tux / # ldd /usr/lib/libslang-utf8.so.1.4.9

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xb7fde000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb7f5e000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0xb7f38000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb7e08000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x80000000)

----------

## fank

классный был бы багрепорт =)

а как там библитеку ./configure-скрипт ищет?   :Wink: 

----------

## Torn

включи флаг SLANG в /etc/make.conf глобально - а после него UNICOD флаг добавь 

дело в том - что если ты собирал со вторым флагом вначале - то сосать !!!! 

Поэтому переведи сборку на SLANG.

Вопрос - собирал ли ты GCC  glibcc с флагом SLANG ?

Если нет - пресобери с этим флагом.

ВСе работает.

----------

## pizgin

 *fank wrote:*   

> классный был бы багрепорт =)
> 
> а как там библитеку ./configure-скрипт ищет?  

 

Написал в bugzill'у

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209681

----------

